# Where can I get a lighted tip cup ?



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Still considering making one for myself but if I could find something pre-made that look clean and maybe a little colorful and flashy that would probably be better...
I know I have seen colored acrylic drinking glasses .. but didn't see any today on a quick search at Super Walmart and the Dollar Tree....
As for the lighted Park I have one of those LED headlights that has a low setting so that it will run many hours on 3 Triple A's....
Any suggestions ?

Oh and by the way I'm still thinking about getting a small tablet for the back of the headrest with the little tipping suggestion and those other screens....
Plus I can show off my photography LOL
I actually have a website and I'm starting to sell my work...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Design and print your own sign










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BAEPHHQ/?tag=ubne0c-20










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015R44RZC/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

I think we can be deactivated for tip cups bro. Tip Signs are ok. Ya might want to look into it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> I think we can be deactivated for tip cups bro. Tip Signs are ok. Ya might want to look into it.


Whats the difference? Uber can no longer deactivate for soliciting tips nor provide guidelines as to how you solicit tips.


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Still considering making one for myself but if I could find something pre-made that look clean and maybe a little colorful and flashy that would probably be better...
> I know I have seen colored acrylic drinking glasses .. but didn't see any today on a quick search at Super Walmart and the Dollar Tree....
> As for the lighted Park I have one of those LED headlights that has a low setting so that it will run many hours on 3 Triple A's....
> Any suggestions ?
> ...


I just bought a clear plastic cup with lid and straw and lost the lid and straw. Then I bought a string of blue led lights on amazon.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> Still considering making one for myself but if I could find something pre-made that look clean and maybe a little colorful and flashy that would probably be better...
> I know I have seen colored acrylic drinking glasses .. but didn't see any today on a quick search at Super Walmart and the Dollar Tree....
> As for the lighted Park I have one of those LED headlights that has a low setting so that it will run many hours on 3 Triple A's....
> Any suggestions ?
> ...


I recently bought this, and its been very profitable


----------

